# Roll On Bed Liner Dump Body



## PPP (Jan 5, 2005)

Hello, I tried a search feature on the topic. I am rebuilding my 3 yard Gallion Dump Body on my F-450. I cut out and welded in alot of new steel. What I am considering is a self applied liner such as Rustoleum of Herculees. I'm getting the body sandblasted next week. Paint never last long in the bed and I just reapply a gloss coat of black before each winter. I was wondering if any of the self apply ones would be slippery enough to allow all the material to slide out and hold up any better. I primarily carry grass clippings and mulch with an occasional load of stone. But this winter I will have a V-box sander in the bed. I figured if I'm going to try it I better do it after I get it professionally prepped. Are they easy to touch up?


----------



## tuney443 (Jun 25, 2006)

Don't waste your time or money.Buy a plastic floor liner--it will dump your load easier from the slipperiness and it will save your floor from wear and dings.


----------



## 2COR517 (Oct 23, 2008)

The DIY stuff gets pretty poor reviews. Sounds like a good place for Fluid Film since you mostly haul clippings and mulch.


----------



## MickiRig1 (Dec 5, 2003)

Might be a job for LINE X ? A good coating may be the ticket. Cheaper then doing it over and over at the end of each season.


----------



## cubplower (Oct 22, 2009)

whatever you do just make sure you get ALL of the rust off. my uncle did it on his dump without removing the rust and 5 yrs later the body is completely rusted through. You could stick your hands through the sides. what happens is that it doesnt let moisture out and rusts from the inside out


----------

